# من فرنسا تجهيز جمله*اجهزة ليزر لازالة الشعر*كريمات كولاجين*اجهزة تاتو*الة رسم اظافر



## الرمال (21 أبريل 2011)

شركة الرمال لبيع اجهزة ومستحضرات التجميل واجهزة الليزر فرنسا
موقع متخصص ببيع المنتجات الفاخرة والنادرة من مستحضرات التجميل والكريمات واجهزة الليزر
منتجات شركة الرمال​اجهزة ليزر منزليه تعمل بنفس تقنية اجهزة الصالونات مزوده بنظام تبريد
------------
جهاز كريستال المنزلي لتقشير الوجه بواسطة الاملاح الخاصه وهي تعمل على ازالة الرؤس السوداء وازالة القشره الميته في الوجه والجسم
------------
اجهزة تاتو مؤقت مع الوان التاتو صناعه المانيه- ويمكنك عمل التاتو في البيت لسهولة استخدامها - وتوجد الوان تجلس شهرين او الوان تجلس اسبوعين مع مثبت الوان
------------
ابر تبييض سويسريه من المواد الطبيعيه وليس لها اي ضرر يذكر.ومصرح بها من قبل وزارة الصحه في الاتحاد الاوربي
------------
حبوب تبييض المانيه لتبييض الجسم خلال شهرين فقط
------------
كريمات تبييض الجسم وازالة السواد تحت العين وشد الجلد
------------
كيراتين بلو اوت برازيلي.وجميع انواع الكيراتين
ميك اب من ماركات عالميه واصليه السائل والبودره
------------
اجهزة ليزر للتنحيف المنزلي, وهي تعمل على حرق وتذويب الدهون تحت الجلد بكل سهوله ومن خلال 6 جلسات مركزه على المناطق التي تودين ازالتها
------------
ابر وحبوب تبييض سويسريه اصليه تعطي نتائج من اول كورس
------------
لانجري اوربي من الدرجه الاولى صناعه فرنسيه وموديلات حديثه من ازياء لافور الفرنسيه
------------
ابر بوتكس ,اصليه ومن شركة- اليركان- البريطانيه
------------
ابر تكبير الشفايف, اصليه من شركة -اليركان- البريطانيه
------------
ابر تكبير المؤخره, اصليه من شركة -كيو مايد -السويديه
------------
اجهزة تكبير الثدي وشده ,صناعه المانيه
------------
اعشاب طبيه وعلاجات مختلفه اوربيه مضمونه وغذاء الملكه الاصلي
------------
وكريمات لعلاج البواسير من دون اجراء عمليه
------------
حبوب تنحيف المانيه وفرنسيه فعاله
------------
مشط الليزر , لانبات الشعر وتقوية بويصلات الشعر صناعه امريكيه
-----------------------------------------------------------------​

تجهيز لمشاغل ومراكز التجميل باحدث اجهزة الليزر لازالة الشعر,
والتنحيف ,​
اجهزة اي بي ال, لازالة الشعر​​

​والتنحيف

واجهزة مساج متطوره -مقاعد حلاقه,مرايا,مغاسل شعر,ديكورات مشاغل فرنسيه
------------
احجار بركانيه للمساج وهي حديثه في العالم العربي
-----------
تجهيز العيادات الطبيه والمختبريه باحدث الاجهزه الاوربيه الاصليه والمكفوله
-----------
تجهيز المستشفيات وعيادات التجميل كافه بكافة المستلزمات الطبيه
---------------------------
اقامة دورات تعلم استخدام اجهزة الليزر لازالة الشعر والتنحيف وكل استخدامات هذه الاجهزه
وعلى يد خبراء من فرنسا والسويد وللمزيد من المعلومات تفضلو بزيارة موقعنا​

------------------------------------------------------------​

فروعنا في اكثر من بلد عربي واوربي​

والتوصيل لجميع دول العالم بكل سهوله وبدون تعقيدات وكذالك التوصيل للبيت


ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


هاتف الشركه فرنسا


0033618099200 
​

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


هاتف مقرنا في العراق


009647504545582​

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


للمزيد من المنتجات والاتصال باقرب وكيل يرجى زيارة موقعنا


اضغط لدخول الموقع​


*www.alrmal.net*​


----------



## الرمال (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: من فرنسا تجهيز جمله*اجهزة ليزر لازالة الشعر*كريمات كولاجين*اجهزة تاتو*الة رسم اظا*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## الرمال (9 مايو 2011)

*رد: من فرنسا تجهيز جمله*اجهزة ليزر لازالة الشعر*كريمات كولاجين*اجهزة تاتو*الة رسم اظا*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .


----------



## الرمال (21 مايو 2011)

*رد: من فرنسا تجهيز جمله*اجهزة ليزر لازالة الشعر*كريمات كولاجين*اجهزة تاتو*الة رسم اظا*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## الرمال (23 مايو 2011)

*رد: من فرنسا تجهيز جمله*اجهزة ليزر لازالة الشعر*كريمات كولاجين*اجهزة تاتو*الة رسم اظا*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## الرمال (1 يونيو 2011)

*رد: من فرنسا تجهيز جمله*اجهزة ليزر لازالة الشعر*كريمات كولاجين*اجهزة تاتو*الة رسم اظا*

كيراتين بلو اوت برازيلي.وجميع انواع الكيراتين


----------



## الرمال (14 يناير 2012)

*رد: من فرنسا تجهيز جمله*اجهزة ليزر لازالة الشعر*كريمات كولاجين*اجهزة تاتو*الة رسم اظا*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## الرمال (15 يناير 2012)

*رد: من فرنسا تجهيز جمله*اجهزة ليزر لازالة الشعر*كريمات كولاجين*اجهزة تاتو*الة رسم اظا*

شركة الرمال فرنـــســا
الان في العراق وباقي الدول العربيه نقدم منتجات شركة الرمال الفرنسيه
█♥█ اجهزة تنحيف فعاله/ جميع المنتجات فرنسيه مكفوله 
تاتو مؤقت+ابر تبييض اصليه+اجهزة تنحيف فرنسيه+اجهزة ليزر لازالة الشعر
كيراتين برازيلي+بدكير+لانجري+اصباغ شعر فرنسيه+تجهيز صالونات
هاتف الشركه فرنسا
0033618099200
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
هاتف فرع شركة الرمال في السويد
0046737746186
----------------------
هاتف مقرنا في العراق
009647504545582
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
للمزيد من المنتجات والاتصال باقرب وكيل يرجى زيارة موقعنا
اضغط لدخول الموقع
alrmal.net,HOME,بيع اجهزة الليزر المنزليه واجهزة تنحي&#160​


----------



## الرمال (16 يناير 2012)

*رد: من فرنسا تجهيز جمله*اجهزة ليزر لازالة الشعر*كريمات كولاجين*اجهزة تاتو*الة رسم اظا*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## الرمال (19 يناير 2012)

*رد: من فرنسا تجهيز جمله*اجهزة ليزر لازالة الشعر*كريمات كولاجين*اجهزة تاتو*الة رسم اظا*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## الرمال (25 يناير 2012)

*رد: من فرنسا تجهيز جمله*اجهزة ليزر لازالة الشعر*كريمات كولاجين*اجهزة تاتو*الة رسم اظا*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## الرمال (27 يناير 2012)

*رد: من فرنسا تجهيز جمله*اجهزة ليزر لازالة الشعر*كريمات كولاجين*اجهزة تاتو*الة رسم اظا*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## الرمال (27 يناير 2012)

*رد: من فرنسا تجهيز جمله*اجهزة ليزر لازالة الشعر*كريمات كولاجين*اجهزة تاتو*الة رسم اظا*

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## الرمال (2 فبراير 2012)

*رد: من فرنسا تجهيز جمله*اجهزة ليزر لازالة الشعر*كريمات كولاجين*اجهزة تاتو*الة رسم اظا*

تــســوق مـــن شـركـة الرمــال الــفــرنـــســه
الان في العراق وباقي الدول العربيه نقدم منتجات شركة الرمال الفرنسيه
█دورات تدريب على ليزر█ اجهزة تنحيف فعاله/ جميع المنتجات فرنسيه مكفوله 
تاتو مؤقت+ابر تبييض اصليه+اجهزة تنحيف فرنسيه+اجهزة ليزر لازالة الشعر
كيراتين برازيلي+بدكير+لانجري+اصباغ شعر فرنسيه+تجهيز صالونات
... ... هاتف الشركه فرنسا
0033618099200
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
هاتف فرع شركة الرمال في السويد
0046737746186
----------------------
هاتف مقرنا في العراق
009647504545582
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
للمزيد من المنتجات والاتصال باقرب وكيل يرجى زيارة موقعنا
اضغط لدخول الموقع
*http://www.alrmal.net/SKIN-CARE.html*


----------



## الرمال (9 فبراير 2012)

*رد: من فرنسا تجهيز جمله*اجهزة ليزر لازالة الشعر*كريمات كولاجين*اجهزة تاتو*الة رسم اظا*

تــســوق مـــن شـركـة الرمــال الــفــرنـــســه
الان توصيل الى الدول العربيه نقدم منتجات شركة الرمال الفرنسيه
█دورات تدريب على ليزر█ اجهزة تنحيف فعاله/ جميع المنتجات فرنسيه مكفوله 
تاتو مؤقت+ابر تبييض اصليه+اجهزة تنحيف فرنسيه+اجهزة ليزر لازالة الشعر
كيراتين برازيلي+بدكير+لانجري+اصباغ شعر فرنسيه+تجهيز صالونات
هاتف مقرنا في العراق
009647504545582
... ... هاتف الشركه فرنسا
0033618099200
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
هاتف فرع شركة الرمال في السويد
0046737746186
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
للمزيد من المنتجات والاتصال باقرب وكيل يرجى زيارة موقعنا
اضغط لدخول الموقع
*http://www.alrmal.net*​


----------



## الرمال (10 فبراير 2012)

*رد: من فرنسا تجهيز جمله*اجهزة ليزر لازالة الشعر*كريمات كولاجين*اجهزة تاتو*الة رسم اظا*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## الرمال (12 فبراير 2012)

*رد: من فرنسا تجهيز جمله*اجهزة ليزر لازالة الشعر*كريمات كولاجين*اجهزة تاتو*الة رسم اظا*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## الرمال (16 فبراير 2012)

*رد: من فرنسا تجهيز جمله*اجهزة ليزر لازالة الشعر*كريمات كولاجين*اجهزة تاتو*الة رسم اظا*

اضفط على الصوره للدخول الى الموقع​


,,,​


----------



## الرمال (24 فبراير 2012)

*رد: من فرنسا تجهيز جمله*اجهزة ليزر لازالة الشعر*كريمات كولاجين*اجهزة تاتو*الة رسم اظا*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## الرمال (25 فبراير 2012)

*رد: من فرنسا تجهيز جمله*اجهزة ليزر لازالة الشعر*كريمات كولاجين*اجهزة تاتو*الة رسم اظا*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## الرمال (26 فبراير 2012)

*رد: من فرنسا تجهيز جمله*اجهزة ليزر لازالة الشعر*كريمات كولاجين*اجهزة تاتو*الة رسم اظا*

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## الرمال (20 يونيو 2012)

*رد: من فرنسا تجهيز جمله*اجهزة ليزر لازالة الشعر*كريمات كولاجين*اجهزة تاتو*الة رسم اظا*

تــســوق مـــن شـركـة الرمــال الــفــرنـــســه // رقم العراق 07504545582
الان في العراق وباقي الدول العربيه نقدم منتجات شركة الرمال الفرنسيه
█دورات تدريب على ليزر█ اجهزة تنحيف فعاله/ جميع المنتجات فرنسيه مكفوله 
تاتو مؤقت+ابر تبييض اصليه+اجهزة تنحيف فرنسيه+اجهزة ليزر لازالة الشعر
كيراتين برازيلي+بدكير+لانجري+اصباغ شعر فرنسيه+تجهيز صالونات
هاتف مقرنا في العراق
009647504545582
... ... هاتف الشركه فرنسا
0033642826155
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
هاتف فرع شركة الرمال في السويد
0046737746186
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
للمزيد من المنتجات والاتصال باقرب وكيل يرجى زيارة موقعنا
اضغط لدخول الموقع
www.alrmal.net​


----------

